# Is anybody using Goldenmotor?



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

I know that many are used by universities and schools participatingin the Shell Eco Marathon races. I personally have no experience in using it though.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

20Kw = 27 HP, that's pretty low power.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

nucleus said:


> 20Kw = 27 HP, that's pretty low power.


ICE motor puts out around 60 hp on my bike, if I remember correctly. Isn't an electric motor more efficient? That would make it roughly 54 hp in ICE numbers.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> ICE motor puts out around 60 hp on my bike, if I remember correctly. Isn't an electric motor more efficient? That would make it roughly 54 hp in ICE numbers.


???.. Can you explain that little power/efficiency conversion ?

I suggest you compare Torque and rpm instead.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> ???.. Can you explain that little power/efficiency conversion ?
> 
> I suggest you compare Torque and rpm instead.


 I couldn't explain it if I tried to but maybe this helps??

https://youtu.be/dSVc2SrXVIk

Or read...

https://evmc2.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/electric-motor-hp-ratings-and-other-secrets-of-the-universe/

What i gather? A combustion engine doesn't produce off-the-line power as an electric motor can thus working less efficiently. ICE is rated at gross power plus its usually around 85% efficient when it gets to its powerband. An electric motor produces torque from the get-go. Hope that is satisfactory for you. Please, correct me if I'm wrong. I originally posted question and not a statement. Thanks lots!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> What i gather? A combustion engine doesn't produce off-the-line power as an electric motor can thus working less efficiently. ICE is rated at gross power plus its usually around 85% efficient when it gets to its powerband. An electric motor produces torque from the get-go. Hope that is satisfactory for you. Please, correct me if I'm wrong. I originally posted question and not a statement. Thanks lots!


You certainly have been misinformed, or misunderstood the information ,somewhere along the line !
No ICE has ever been more than 40-45% efficient , with most in the 25-30% range, ( energy in...energy out) at very best. The majority of the energy in the fuel is converted to waste heat.
Electric motors can be in the high 90s% efficient. 
Power output is easily quantified by simple measurements .
A 20kW motor is a 20kW motor...not a "54 hp" ICE equivalent !
But, that 20 kW motor will have much more usable Torque at low rpms than the 60 hp ICE. (The ICE will have practically O Torque at low rpm )
That is the big difference.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> You certainly have been misinformed, or misunderstood the information ,somewhere along the line !
> No ICE has ever been more than 40-45% efficient , with most in the 25-30% range, ( energy in...energy out) at very best. The majority of the energy in the fuel is converted to waste heat.
> Electric motors can be in the high 90s% efficient.
> Power output is easily quantified by simple measurements .
> ...


Thank you for helping me explain to you the power difference of a combustion engine vs an electric motor. I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you asking about the 20kw continuous 50kw peak motor?


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

akseminole said:


> Are you asking about the 20kw continuous 50kw peak motor?


Yes. I think I'll be saving for one of the inwheel version for a small car. I just need to travel about 20-25 miles per charge for now. Still looking though. For some reason I want BLDC over the other two options. AC is overcomplicating something so straight forward with DC parts. IMO. Rear fat tire and this beauty...

https://youtu.be/kiQaCJOWTrY


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

"In wheel"? I don't know what that means.

I just saw this last night. Might be something that you would be interested in.

It's the 20kw cont, 50kw peak motor paired with a 96v controller.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222412366452

As for AC being over complicated, from what I understand, there is relatively little difference between BLDC and AC. Mostly it's the waveform, I think.

BLDC is much more similar to AC than it is to Brushed DC.

Anyway that motor is pretty much 50hp (peak) as you were talking about earlier, I'm not sure what the other people were fixating on the continuous output rating for.

The HPEVS AC motors continuous output ratings are around 15-20hp, except for the people who try to use a massively undersized motor in the wrong application, few people have complaints about those motors Continuous ratings.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

akseminole said:


> "In wheel"? I don't know what that means.
> 
> I just saw this last night. Might be something that you would be interested in.
> 
> ...


Nice find, sir!

What about the battery pack to fit on a bike frame? Would you say it's doable? 96v might be overkill. Maybe 72v is more appropriate for a 580lb bike?


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

This battery would probably do you fine. Maybe do two for more range.
There is a lot of information on this forum about the care and feeding of these.

http://evbatterycenter.com/HAC4/ind...k-chevrolet-volt-88v-45ah-24-cells&Itemid=605


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Also you could try using a Leaf battery pack.
http://evbatterycenter.com/HAC4/ind...4&name=lithium-batteries-and-packs&Itemid=605

You may as well use the 96v. Volts equal rpm, more rpm with a fixed ratio means more speed.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

akseminole said:


> This battery would probably do you fine. Maybe do two for more range.
> There is a lot of information on this forum about the care and feeding of these.
> 
> http://evbatterycenter.com/HAC4/ind...k-chevrolet-volt-88v-45ah-24-cells&Itemid=605


Thank you very much. I'll have to wait for some funds before I jump on this. That's not a bad deal if I can keep it under $4K including bike which I paid $400 for in running condition.

This is the victim


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> http://www.goldenmotor.com/frame-bldcmotor.htm


I was also looking at this for my moped conversion. It looks about the size and power I want for the little Garelli moped I have. 

Anyone have any reviews? I would love to commit to this.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought a bike hub motor kit and then a lithium battery pack from golden motor 6-8 years ago.
the hub motor still works. the pack still works but it never fully charges all the cells. I looked into trying to get a replacement cell, but had no luck reaching anybody by e-mail etc, That was my experience of 6-8 years ago.


----------

